# M&P 40 Compact / Glock 23



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I am hoping to get some range time soon with a friends M&P 40 compact... As much as I am trying to like my Glock (and maybe I will have this problem with all 40s&w) the grip is giving me fits.. I broke my right thumb years back and have a bone spur right in the web and the G23 seems to really irratate it.. I can shoot my XD and Bersa (yes I realize the lessor caliber comparison) all day without much discomfort, but 20-25 rnds thru the Glock is about all I want . Putting an Agrip on it helped soften the blows to the bone, but after 50 I put it down.. I also want to shoot an XD in a 40 to see how it feels as well.. but I am striving for diversity in weapon "ownage"... Soooooooo if anyone has fired both a Glock 23 (Generation 2 or 3) and a M&P 40 compact, can you pass on your thoughts? I will say that the Glock has been faultless so far (born on date of June 1993) and it has only had 250-300 rnds through it (I am not the original owner) so it is not a complaint with the weapon as far as function or accuracy, just one of ergonomics for me..

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I can't speak on behalf of the new "M&P" but the Glock 23 has pretty harsh recoil for what it is. This has a lot to do with its atrocious ergonomics. I was surprised by the recoil and muzzle rise of the thing. I can only assume that the new "M&P" handles recoil better as it was actually designed for the human hand. You'd have to try it for yourself to find out.

Smith & Wesson makes very reliable automatics. I wouldn't think that the new "M&P" would be any different. I'd also like to try the new "M&P" soon since it looks pretty interesting.


----------

